# Fad-ness



## Jay Bell (May 11, 2002)

I've been thinking about this over the last couple of days....and it worries me.  Within BJJ, after the first few UFC's, everyone was searching out BJJ schools.  I'm afraid the same may happen with Systema.

Reason being...people with bad hearts learning these methods could be very dangerous.  In the Russian Mafia, there are people that are former Spetznaz, trained in Systema and referred to as "The Perfect Killers".

Does this concern you guys as well?  There is so much information shared through Vlad's videos that it is possible for the not-so-grand type of person to be able to pick a lot up.


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *I've been thinking about this over the last couple of days....and it worries me.  Within BJJ, after the first few UFC's, everyone was searching out BJJ schools.  I'm afraid the same may happen with Systema.
> Reason being...people with bad hearts learning these methods could be very dangerous.  In the Russian Mafia, there are people that are former Spetznaz, trained in Systema and referred to as "The Perfect Killers".
> Does this concern you guys as well?  There is so much information shared through Vlad's videos that it is possible for the not-so-grand type of person to be able to pick a lot up. *



The videos contain a lot of info. But a lot of it is hard to decode too without knowing the reasons behind it. However it is disturbing to think that people might be using it for the wrong reasosns but then again, the character of a person will always show through.

Vlad said a few months ago that the art is expanding so fast that he is concerning himself right now with producing quality instructors over spreading the art since it has started to take off.

I know that he sees through people pretty easily an while he never has thrown anyone out that i know of he generally weeds out the undesirables and it doesn't take long for them to go.

I asked him one day about rogue Spetnaz. The eanswer I got was something along the lines of _"The dark side consumes."_ (Very Star Wars heh heh heh) The problem is that these guys have no morality so they don't see wrong or bad as concepts. They just do.

I have the feeling that like all else Vlad strives for harmony or balance. One day he was explaining to Jaybacca and myself that you can't be too good or too bad. You have to be right in the middle.


----------



## sweeper (May 20, 2002)

if someone realy wanted to learn how to kill someone they could just get a gun (depending on where they live). I think the issue of ex-special forces becoming assassins is diffrent than an unscrupulas person learning how to fight.


----------



## GouRonin (May 21, 2002)

2 different issues but both stem from the same thing. I know Vlad will not teach people he doesn't want to teach.


----------

